# صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل



## mansor1_2000 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وبخير
مع قرب الكريسماس جبتلكم مجموعة صور لبابا نويل والكريسماس
اتمنى انها تعجبكم


----------



## mansor1_2000 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

*مع خالص امنياتى بعاما جديدا سعيدا*
*لكل من بالمنتدا*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

*مع خالص امنياتى بعاما جديدا سعيدا*
*لكل من بالمنتدا*
*وشكراااااا لمروركم*
:146ec::36_3_15::146ec:​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

*خبر اية يا جماعة فين المشاركات وفين التصويت*
*ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## أرزنا (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

*سلام المسيح:*

*شكرا  صور جيدة*


----------



## lousa188114 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

*جميلة اوي مرسي علي مجهودك عايزين صور اجمد كمان ​*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



sleiman64 قال:


> *سلام المسيح:*





sleiman64 قال:


> *شكرا صور جيدة*



شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز سليمان
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



lousa188114 قال:


> *جميلة اوي مرسي علي مجهودك عايزين صور اجمد كمان ​*


مرسى كتير يا losua على مشاركتك وتشجيعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

صور جميله جداااااااا

كل عام وانتوا بخير​


----------



## fullaty (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

فعلا صور جميله خالص
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

صور جميلة جدا يا منصور ميرسى على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## Coptic Princess (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*صور رائعه وخصوصا دي*

*



*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*
*شكرا علي الصور*​


----------



## املا (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

الاجمل ما قبل الاخيره 

تقول امنا في ظهورها " ما اجمل ابنائي مجتمعين للصلاه "

شكرا لك


----------



## vici (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

شكراً فى صورة كنت بدور عليها مرسي


----------



## f_ghabrial (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

سلام ونعمة صور جميلة الرب يبارك مجهوداتك


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

صور تحفة


----------



## emememmmm (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

الرب يعوض تعب المحبة


----------



## emememmmm (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

ld:ld:[RIGHT:new8::new8::t39::59::new4:: ::yaka::yaka::big32::36_15_15::sami73:
     RIGHT]


----------



## f_ghabrial (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

منتدى جميل واعضاء اجمل وصور اجمل واجمل ربنا يبارك لمجد اسمة القدوس[/font]


----------



## emememmmm (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

:t19:


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> صور جميله جداااااااا​
> 
> 
> 
> كل عام وانتوا بخير​


شكرااااا كتير لمرورك 
وكل عام وانت بخير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> فعلا صور جميله خالص
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


شكرا لمرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> صور جميلة جدا يا منصور ميرسى على مجهودك الرائع


شكرا لمرورك وتشجيعك اخى يوحنا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



املا قال:


> الاجمل ما قبل الاخيره
> 
> تقول امنا في ظهورها " ما اجمل ابنائي مجتمعين للصلاه "
> 
> شكرا لك


 
شكرا لمرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



vici قال:


> شكراً فى صورة كنت بدور عليها مرسي


 
*شكرالمرورك يا vici وهناك المزيد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> صور تحفة


 
*شكرا لمرورك yoyo*
* ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



f_ghabrial قال:


> منتدى جميل واعضاء اجمل وصور اجمل واجمل ربنا يبارك لمجد اسمة القدوس[/font]


 
شكرا لمرورك وتشجيعك يا f_ghabrial 
اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



emememmmm قال:


> الرب يعوض تعب المحبة


شكرا لمرورك اخى الحبيبemememmmm ومشاركاتك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## friendlove (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

*جميلة اوى الصور لكن منتظرين منك الاجمل والاجل دايما ربنا يعوضك خير*​


----------



## madonna samuel (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

*شكرا الصور مبهجة .... ربنا يبارك خدمتك ....*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



friendlove قال:


> *جميلة اوى الصور لكن منتظرين منك الاجمل والاجل دايما ربنا يعوضك خير*​


*شكرا أخىالعزيز frienlove مشاركتك وتشجيعك وان شاء الله قريبا هناك المزيد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



madonna samuel قال:


> *شكرا الصور مبهجة .... ربنا يبارك خدمتك ....*


*شكرا الأخت العزيزة مادونا على مرورك وتشجيعك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

مجموعة صور جميلة يا mansor1_2000
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## totty (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

_صور جميله اووووى
ميرسى ليك
وكل سنه وكل  شخص فى المنتدى بخير_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

*صور جميله جدا واكثر من رائعه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## manshy (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

الصور رائعة ميرسى قوى على تعبك


----------



## mansor1_2000 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> مجموعة صور جميلة يا mansor1_2000​
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


*أخى العزيز R0o0o0k أشكر مرورك وتشجيعك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



totty قال:


> _صور جميله اووووى_
> 
> _ميرسى ليك_
> 
> _وكل سنه وكل شخص فى المنتدى بخير_​


*الاخت العزيزة totty أشكر مرورك وتشجيعك*
*وكل سنة وانت وكل من بالمنتدى بخير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



kokoman قال:


> *صور جميله جدا واكثر من رائعه ​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك *​


*أخى العزيز kokoman أشكر مرورك وتشجيعك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



manshy قال:


> *الصور رائعة ميرسى قوى على تعبك*


*شكرا manshy مرورك ومشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

الصور تحفة وجنان


----------



## mansor1_2000 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> الصور تحفة وجنان


أختى العزيزة ايرينى شكرااااا مرورك الكريم
وكل سنة وانت طيبة وبخير
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## maramero (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

شكرا كتير للصور الحلوة
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## mansor1_2000 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



maramero قال:


> شكرا كتير للصور الحلوة
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


*شكرا أختى العزيزة maramero مرورك ومشاركتك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## assyrian girl (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

thx alot for the nice picture and God bless you


----------



## mansor1_2000 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



assyrian girl قال:


> thx alot for the nice picture and God bless you


شكرا أختى العزيزة مرورك وتشجيعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نفيرتيتى (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

:36_3_11:thank you انا عضو جديد وعلى فكرة الصور حلوة اوى بس مفيش اكتر من كده شويه


----------



## mansor1_2000 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



نفيرتيتى قال:


> :36_3_11:thank you انا عضو جديد وعلى فكرة الصور حلوة اوى بس مفيش اكتر من كده شويه


*شكرامشاركتك أختى العزيزة نفرتيتى على أول مشاركة وأهلا ومرحبا بك أخت وسط أخوتك فى منتدانا الغالى ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنى لك الاستفادة والافادة بمزيد من المشاركات *​


----------



## shamiran (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سلام المسيح:

شكرا صور جيدة


----------



## mansor1_2000 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



shamiran قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> سلام المسيح:
> 
> شكرا صور جيدة


*شكرا أخى العزيز على مشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

ميرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييى
كل سنة وانت طيب يا باشا​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ميرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييى​
> 
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب يا باشا​


*شكرااااااااا مرورك ومشاركتك يا أبو الباشوات*
* وكل سنة وانت طيب*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## shamiran (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

مع خالص امنياتى بعاما جديدا سعيدا
لكل من بالمنتدا


----------



## mansor1_2000 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



shamiran قال:


> مع خالص امنياتى بعاما جديدا سعيدا
> لكل من بالمنتدا


*شكرا أخى الحبيب وكل عام وانت بخير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فادية (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

الله يا منصور صور راااااااااائعه 
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

صور جميلة خاااااااااالص يا منصور مشكووووووووور

و كل سنة و انت طيب​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



فادية قال:


> الله يا منصور صور راااااااااائعه
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


*شكرا أختى العزيزة فادية مشاركتك*
*كل سنة وانت طيبة وبخير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> صور جميلة خاااااااااالص يا منصور مشكووووووووور​
> 
> 
> و كل سنة و انت طيب​


*شكرا أختى العزيزة فراشة مسيحية مشاركتك*
*وكل سنة وانت طيبة وبخير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mr_leader2008 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

صور فى غايه الجمال ومتشكر لتعبك وكل عام وانتو بخير


----------



## †السريانيه† (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

حلوين قوي  
ميرسي ​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



mr_leader2008 قال:


> صور فى غايه الجمال ومتشكر لتعبك وكل عام وانتو بخير


 
*شكرا أخى العزيز مرورك ومشاركتك*
*وكل عام وانت بخير *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



†السريانيه† قال:


> حلوين قوي ​
> 
> ميرسي ​


*شكرا أختى العزيزة السريانية مرورك ومشاركتك*
*وكل سنة وانت طيبة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

اتمنى لكم جميعا عام جديد سعيد ميلئ بالا فراح مع الرب يسوع والتقرب منة دائما


----------



## †+Rosita+† (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

*مرسي يامنصور صور رائعة 
كل سنة وانت طيب *​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> اتمنى لكم جميعا عام جديد سعيد ميلئ بالا فراح مع الرب يسوع والتقرب منة دائما


*شكرا أختى العزيزة مرورك*
*وكل سنة وانت طيبة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## gap (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

كل عام وانتوا بخير


----------



## mansor1_2000 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



†+Rosita+† قال:


> *مرسي يامنصور صور رائعة *​
> 
> *كل سنة وانت طيب *​


*شكرا مرورك ومشاركتك*
*وكل سنة وانت طيبة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



gap قال:


> كل عام وانتوا بخير


*شكرا يا gap مرورك ومشاركتك*
*وكل سنة وانت طيب وبخير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kayjay (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

*عاشت ايدك والله ينور قلبك و عقلك و انشالله المسيح يكون نورك في كل حياتك*


----------



## ارميا بن الفادى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك الاخ العزيز وتكون فى عام 2008 محقق كل امانيك ببركة يسوع المسيح


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



kayjay قال:


> *عاشت ايدك والله ينور قلبك و عقلك و انشالله المسيح يكون نورك في كل حياتك*


 
*شكرا عزيزى kayjay مشاركتك وكلماتك الرقيقة*
*كل سنة وانت طيب وبخير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



ارميا بن الفادى قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك الاخ العزيز وتكون فى عام 2008 محقق كل امانيك ببركة يسوع المسيح


*شكرا أخى العزيز أرميا مشاركتك وكلماتك الرقيقة*
*وكل سنة وانت طيب*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## george84 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

*بجد بجد الصور دي تحفه ربنا يباركك و يبارك السنه الجديده عليك*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



george84 قال:


> *بجد بجد الصور دي تحفه ربنا يباركك و يبارك السنه الجديده عليك*


*شكرا مرورك ومشاركتك*
*وكل سنة وانت طيب وبخير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## alfrid (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

ربنا يبارك عملكم الصور جميله فعلا


----------



## mansor1_2000 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



alfrid قال:


> ربنا يبارك عملكم الصور جميله فعلا


*شكرا مرورك ومشاركتك باول مشاركة لك فى هذا الموضوع*
*واتمنى لك الاستفادة والافاده فى منتدانا الغالى*
*ويلا ورينا همتك بمشاركاتك*
*واهلا وسهلا بك وسط اخوانك فى منتديات الكنيسة العربية*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وكل سنة وانت طيب وبخير*​


----------



## عادل غطاس (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

جميلة اوي مرسي علي مجهودك


----------



## mansor1_2000 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



عادل غطاس قال:


> جميلة اوي مرسي علي مجهودك


*شكرا أخى العزيز عادل مشاركتك*
*كل سنة وانت طيب*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وفاء فوزي (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*

ألف شكر على أجمل صور 
كل سنه وإنت طيب


----------



## mansor1_2000 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور جديدة خالصصصصص للكريسماس وبابا نويل*



وفاء فوزي قال:


> ألف شكر على أجمل صور
> كل سنه وإنت طيب


*شكرا مرورك ومشاركتك أختى العزيزة وفاء*
*وكل سنة وانت طيبة وبخير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

